# List of Open Lake Erie Smallmouth Bass Tournaments



## jscharrer (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are many open smallmouth tournaments on Lake Erie and if so is there a website I can find them at?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We are hosting an open out of the Sandusky City ramp in July. Check us out at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------

